# Trouble slicing in 4BLD



## Aceofspades2345 (May 3, 2015)

Learning 4BLD atm, and am having trouble with all the slicing during centres. I'm finding it really cumbersome and slow, and am not sure how to finger trick. Do you guys use (say) RW R' or r? Is there any way to finger trick this stuff, or will it become easier? Do you set your cubes up differently for 4BLD as opposed to standard, looser, etc? Using an Aosu atm, and can't find my Yuxin to compare.


----------



## Roman (May 3, 2015)

I would recommend you to watch top BLDers videos of how they solve 4BLD and figure out the way they do different slice moves.
I personally do r as R' Rw, r2 as Lw2 3Lw2', ...


----------

